# Shackstoners grow op.



## shackstoner (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey shackstoner here . I started a little grow box in my house and just decided to make a grow journal to show u guys wats going on . I wont have pics until wednsday ( im still in highschool and wednsday is when my mom and sister arent there ) . Anyway , to make my grow box I used a plastic , blue storage box ( its been sitting behind my brothers couch for years with about 5 photo albums on top of it ) I cut i small hole in the lid , wired a light socket through it and just kinda placed the photo albums back on the top . The inside has 2 layers , 1 layer of cardboard and 1 layer of tin foil . the cardboard is to make sure that the box doesnt glow . For light I went to home hardware and got a spot grow light . The light bulb looks like any lightbulb u would use in a lamp but it has a special coating of light blue  . For soil , I start off with jiffy pots wich are little disks of compressed soil and fertilizer , you drop one into the water and in five minutes you get an inch and a half netting pot with soil . I start of seeds in that and once it gets large enough I'll transplant it into a pot with similar soil . I had tried to grow in this box once before when i did'nt have my spot grow light .  I did'nt know much about proper lighting and tried to use a peer red light bulb , I figured all it needed was the heat from the light . My seedling looked the same every day exept 2 times taller ,then it just fell over . Now that i have my spot grow light i tried to start a seedling again but that light is a bit to harsh for them . I had a perfect seedling , i left for 6 hours and it had slumped over ( probably to humid ) right now im trying to save that one , ill put pics of it up on wednsday . What im gunna try to do is put a florescent light on seedlings and after they look more sturdy than just a weak twig I'll put them under the spot grow with a fan .

well , I guess I'll post again tommorow and tell you if my seedling got any better


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2006)

You won't find any help here, growing in your parents house without their consent and knowledge.. 
Instead, prepare for spring. Find a spot outdoors away from your parents property and plan for an OD grow.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

Amen Hick. Your parents will get all the heat if you get caught by LEO. Pssibly lose there house, finances will be ruined, possible jail time. Dont' do it. I am a parent and would flip if my kid did something like that behind my back.


----------

